# Recommendations for hand grinder



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

After my latest experience with the Rhino hand grinder which has given up after 4-5 uses, now sent back for a refund.

Im now on the lookout for a reasonable grinder with a slightly increasted budget of £100 max! Manly for pour over and French press, but if possible the option for espresso as well.

Has anyone got any recommendations?


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

@Jony is selling 1zpresso

some videos say it can grind for espresso but there are two type of burrs (pentagonal & heptagonal) i dont know which one Jony's.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Jony is the q which is press and pour over.

The pro is for espresso


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Dalerst asking for mainly filter and pour over and if possible for espresso and apparently q series can grind for espresso ( not saying doing amazing job but can grind) so under £100 should fit the bill, no?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Let me go check


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Newest one Obviously Q2


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

Will do a bit of research on the 1zpresso, ive just seen your post @Jony what dont you like about it out of interest?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Think I have compared it to my Feld 2, no burr wobble it's aluminium I prefer steel Feld 47 never came in stock going to get a Kinu M47


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

@Dalersthttps://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/124173645035


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

Didnt think it would be so hard to find a hand grinder arount the £100 mark, im considering the 1zpresso Q, but just the fact its onlt 15-20g limit in one grind that im not sure about, becomes a problem when brewing for french press!

@Inspector thanks for the ebay link, its missing the bottom which is proving hard to find a replacement.


----------



## terio (Oct 17, 2017)

I bought the standard JX, a little more than £100 but I am incredibly impressed with it. The difference in pour over to the Porlex it replaced was enormous. I've found I have used it quite a lot for espresso over my Sette 270, which I never initially intended, mine has the older adjustment dial with 24 clicks whereas I believe the newer one has 30 so should be able to get dialled in a bit better. It takes 30g of light roasted beans and grinding that for v60 takes around 30 seconds and is incredibly easy, my parter can easily hand grind with it, whereas she could never turn the handle on the Porlex. Hope you find something, I spent ages deciding what grinder to get and would happily buy this again.


----------

